# Lower 1 1/4 headset bearing



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

I picked up a 2009 TCX 0 CX frame for a steal. It's in great shape but the lower headset bearing is gritty so I opted to replace it as opposed to pulling seals and relubing. Not sure if the bearing race would be pitted or not and a new integrated bearing is cheap.

Anyway - with the 1 1/4 lower bearing - is this the right replacement piece? http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=37224 

There were no markings on the original. Crown race is built in to the fork.

Thanks.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

Cane Creek tech said I need a 45x45 that works with the built in crown race and pointed me to FSA.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=27941&category=726


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I'll talk to myself and post for future searches. FSA headset did not quite match OEM though the local Giant LBS says it will work. Fortunately they, the LBS, has a few spare OEM pieces, which are Cane Creek, by the way.


----------



## theboywonder (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information. No doubt this will be useful in the future!


----------

